# Ardrossan-Brodick Ferry



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I am considering a trip to the Isle of Arran does anyone have any experience of this ferry crossing regarding economy fares and are there any suitable campsites on the Ireland or is wild camping the order of the day?


----------



## 99753 (Jun 22, 2006)

What i do know is that if you have a disabled badge , you know the blue badge scheme you get a reduced rate for the vehicle....they check agains t the tax disc.

I wouldnt really bother though , went for a day trip and found nothing really to warrant a visit for more than a couple of hours.Wild camping from what I seen is non existitent , there is a campsite though.

I would personally reccomend cumbrae though , theres a couple of spaces there for w/c.


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Perhaps that is just what I am looking for, tranquility base! The only problem is the high cost of getting there, I will look forward to further posts on this site??
I might get a bett response if I posted on the "Last Person to Post on this site" but I know that the canny Scot will come to my aid


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

chrisandtracey said:


> I wouldnt really bother though , went for a day trip and found nothing really to warrant a visit for more than a couple of hours.


Blimey! that statement beggars belief. Arran is a beautiful island with enough to keep you busy for many visits.

Ardrossan to Brodick ferry is the more expensive crossing, there's also the Claonaig - Lochranza crossing which is a longer drive to get too but gives you the opportunity to explore places like Kintyre and Gigha. CalMac do a hopscoth ticket allowing you to go on one route and off the other so you could do Arran and then come off the top and do Kintyre. If you really wanted too you could also go on to Islay and Jura, that's a journey that'll keep you busy for a few weeks, or for some maybe just a few hours!

Don't know of any big discounts I'm afraid, Calmac pretty much have the monopoly on ferry routes there.

Arran has quite a few campsites look at http://www.arran.uk.com/ Lochranza is a good base for the North of the island. I have seen people freecamping around Catacol.


----------

